# ***OFFICIAL*** B.J. Penn vs. Kenny Florian Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to "The Prodigy" B.J. Penn facing Kenny "Kenflo" Florian in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

brain says BJ in a decisive bloody war

heart says Florian by Money Shot in the 3rd


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

BJ Penn is going to win this fight hopefully in the first or second round.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Why Im worried for BJ... his reach is shrinking
















































whilst Florian's has been growing...















































So at this rate... Bj will be at 69 and Florian will be 75 :thumb02:

...advantage, Florian


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol nice one.




I do think florian will win dont know why


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Head - Penn via demolition.
Heart - Kenny via T/KO.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

great post there attention, I still think the Buddha Penn will do it, I'd love to see Kenny win though.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

BJ will win via TKO rnd 3


----------



## Qwertty (Oct 20, 2008)

im probably going to bet on Kenflo depending on the odds. I think he has it in him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Penn via first round destruction.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

attention..... now thats funny
im goin with buddah penn


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Kenny gets the decision win.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm suprised Kenny has gotten that many votes....BJ by DEC.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

penn by eventual choke :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

osmium said:


> Penn via first round destruction.


I agree, im thinking devastating uppercut followed by 150 strikes on the ground. BJ has an iron chin, heavy hands, and great TDD. Kenny cant trade with BJ. He is going to have to run away from BJ the whole fight, cuz the second they exchange its nighty night.


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I agree, im thinking devastating uppercut followed by 150 strikes on the ground. BJ has an iron chin, heavy hands, and great TDD. Kenny cant trade with BJ. He is going to have to run away from BJ the whole fight, cuz the second they exchange its nighty night.


I agree:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

BJ wins because he can do this:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ha ha! i love that. that is some serious hops right there. i say penn because he is sick.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

attention said:


> Why Im worried for BJ... his reach is shrinking
> So at this rate... Bj will be at 69 and Florian will be 75 :thumb02:
> 
> ...advantage, Florian


Wow I also see that Florian grew then shrunk then grew again wtf. :confused02:


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

attention said:


> Why Im worried for BJ... his reach is shrinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a small reach advantage there,but I do not think BJ is worried about being taken down.Kenny has better kicks,but BJ has better hands and that is what will decide this fight.Title shots do not come around often so of course Florian will be well prepared for this one,but I have a feeling BJ is going to send a message to Diego and company that he is still the big boy on the block,and I am not a Penn nuthugger,trust me I am pulling for Florian,but also trying to be realistic.I predicted Penn by a choke in the 3rd in a different thread.I am changing that to BJ by assault and battery in the 4th.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

After a slow start from Bj, he'll come back with a TKO in the 4th.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just watched a quick preview on Penn's training regimen. He looks like he's in real good shape. Kenny is a solid tactitioner, but the fight is gonna end up on the ground and he's gonna get submitted. If BJ gets over confident and starts to strike with Kenny he'll probably tire himself out. We all know how Kenny likes to run around and counter strike. 

Going with BJ 2nd round submission.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

BJ wrecks KenFlo. Dana brings in Aoki. Make it ******* happen.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mocacho said:


> BJ wrecks KenFlo. Dana brings in Aoki. Make it ******* happen.


Aoki is a good fighter no question but im tellin u now he is not even top 5 in the ufc. BJ, Kenflo, Diego, and Maynard are all better and if Sherk fights smart like he used to he is better too.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

logically kenflo has a psychological advantage (6 win streak) which will make him confident enough to beat and train harder then bj. BJ imo will win because hes a monster and will underestimate most people because of the 6 win streak of kenny


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

BJ is walking out the champ but I will still be cheering for Ken-Flo. I'd love to see the expression on Penn's face if he were to lose (especially if its somehow a quick and dominating victory). Where the hell would someone go after two straight disappointing loses. You go from Penn about to make MMA history in January to two disappointing loses by August. Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Guys can someone donate some serious coinage to me please 

i'll put it on BJ and give it back tomorrow


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kenflo survives the first round! Not to worry though! Dan is reffing the fight so Ken might win by referee suckage!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Was that a back of the head call against BJ there that Kenny was complaining about?


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

round one was definately bj


second round really could go either way....


third round next!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

end of round 2.
is it just me, or bj looks tired already?!?


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe the fight goes to the ground this round?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BJ is winning this fight....


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

3 rounds to zero for bj on my count


my buddies arguing that kenny won the second though so well see


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ domminated, he made Kenny pay every time Kenny tried to show any offense, all Kenny managed to do is hold Penn against the cage and continuously fail to get the take down, BJ out struck Kenny pretty decisevly and took him down on his first attempt and put him away.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a little surprised that Kenny was so insistent on working for a takedown. BJ's takedown defense is legendary, and I thought it could only lead to an unnecessary expenditure of energy. 

Otherwise, Kenny did what I thought he would do: stick and move and frustrate BJ for a couple of rounds. Three actually. Ultimately, Kenny didn't have the strength or power to finish BJ. 

Kenny could've whittled away at BJ with a very active striking game: punches, kicks and elbows; instead, he focused too much on wrestling and clinching, and this fight strategy went nowhere.

Solid victory for BJ. It washes away the bitter memory not only of the GSP fight, but all of his b*tching and moaning after the fact. 

Please, stay at 155 and stay away from the WW division for good.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> BJ domminated, he made Kenny pay every time Kenny tried to show any offense, all Kenny managed to do is hold Penn against the cage and continuously fail to get the take down, BJ out struck Kenny pretty decisevly and took him down on his first attempt and put him away.


The most impressive thing for me is that BJ didnt gas from being pushed against the fence, and he didnt lose confidence when the fight wasnt finished early. He still looked focussed and strong.

I think Sanchez will really test BJ's fitness though, so i hope he keeps up the work ethic!



michelangelo said:


> I'm a little surprised that Kenny was so insistent on working for a takedown.


I think he did this to try and lean on BJ and wear him out. But BJ's gas tank was full for this fight. I'm pleased with BJ


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was pretty nervous for Penn the whole fight. I'm glad he switched up his camp. I hope he continues to improve on his conditioning for Sanchez.. that dude is a beast.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I'm a little surprised that Kenny was so insistent on working for a takedown. BJ's takedown defense is legendary, and I thought it could only lead to an unnecessary expenditure of energy.
> 
> Otherwise, Kenny did what I thought he would do: stick and move and frustrate BJ for a couple of rounds. Three actually. Ultimately, Kenny didn't have the strength or power to finish BJ.
> 
> ...


How was Kenny sticking and moving and frustrating BJ? Kenny would attack, BJ avoided most of his shots and clearly was hurting Kenny standing every time he tried to engage.

That said Kenny's TD's were laughable, Kenny's wrestling is non existent so the mere thought he could take down BJ should have earned him a bitch slap from his own mother. I said it a hundred times there was nothing Kenny could learn from the GSP fight that would help him. Personally though I didn't think it was that impressive though as I feel Kenny is highly overrated and BJ should have took Kenny down and did that in round 1


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Great win by BJ... demonstrated his clear BJJ dominance over kenflo... secured the only takedown for the entire match which resulted in a rnc, flawless submission victory.

As far as Sanchez goes... i figured Kenflo as the greater threat :confused02:


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i actually thought Kenny would go with kicks to neutralise the legs on BJ, which would have made his job easier. Not to be, Bj finished the fight with ease on the ground it musta been what 2-3 minutes and it was over.

Expecting a fighter to finish in round 1 everytime is just plain silly. Every fight goes different and every game plan doesnt always work. What matters is how fighters win and loose, or moreso how they win. BJ submitted a BJJ "whizz" , what does that say about BJ's BJJ ???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is Kenny a BJJ wiz? Submitting Kenny proved nothing, BJ is a world champion in BJJ and has nothing to prove in that realm.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Toxic said:


> How is Kenny a BJJ wiz? Submitting Kenny proved nothing, BJ is a world champion in BJJ and has nothing to prove in that realm.


agreed... all it did was validate that Kenflos BJJ is way overrated.

... if Kenflo had any chance, it was in the stand up ... regardless though, he got shut down in that aspect anyways


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

plenty have taken kenny as a supposed whizz, the point being Bj's ground game is rammed home to the haters the difference between very good and great.

kenny should not have taken anything from the gsp fight, i see that as his biggest mistake...he is not gsp and cant enforce it the way he did.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

BJ beat Kenny down. It was just as dominant a display as Silva's except Kenny fought a lot more cautious than Forrest.
BJ was never in any danger of losing the fight and he controlled everything. Kenny's desperate take down attempts were ultimately nothing more than delaying the inevitable.
WAR BJ PENN!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> BJ beat Kenny down. It was just as dominant a display as Silva's except Kenny fought a lot more cautious than Forrest.
> BJ was never in any danger of losing the fight and he controlled everything. Kenny's desperate take down attempts were ultimately nothing more than delaying the inevitable.
> WAR BJ PENN!!!!!!


I approve this message,


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Really? Diego is dropping down from WW, and he was a very good welterweight at that...



attention said:


> Great win by BJ... demonstrated his clear BJJ dominance over kenflo... secured the only takedown for the entire match which resulted in a rnc, flawless submission victory.
> 
> *As far as Sanchez goes... i figured Kenflo as the greater threat* :confused02:


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

http://pics.smotri.com/scrubber_custom8.swf?file=v1089855fb9e&bufferTime=3&autoStart=false&str_lang=eng&xmlsource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fcskins%2Floadup%2Fskin%5Fcolor%5Fgreen%2Exml&xmldatasource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fskin%5Fng%2Exml

PASSWORD: 98233

Penn vs Florian


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenny really had nothing on BJ in this fight. Standup up BJ was slowly picking him apart with spread out but effective combinations. Kennys TD's weren't even close, Bj easily threw Kenny to the ground his first try at a TD. And Bj's ground game is the best out of everyone at 155 anywhere. I loved how he used those rib kicks when he had kennys back to make Kenny cover up there exposing his next for the choke. Never seen anybody be able to kick like that, very impressive.

I am a big Diego fan but I dont think he has what it takes to hang with Penn after watching that performance. He is going to have to bring a hell of a gameplan to beat him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

^^Diego would try to overwhelm BJ early with strikes. I'm not sure what he'd have to offer after that. Diego is a bigger than average LW, though. And he had a terrific record at WW, with notable losses to two of the division's top wrestlers in Koshcheck and Fitch.

I think it would be a great fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ will take Diego down just like Guida did except BJ has the skills to finish him, also Sanchez is a skilled brawler but not a skilled striker, he doesnt put on pin point accuuray clinics the way somebody like BJ Penn does, watch his fights Diego gets hit alot and when he is fighting Penn he cant afford to play those games.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is just an odd, incoherent, rambling response. Why do you start arguments with people who aren't event talking to you? lol 



Toxic said:


> How was Kenny sticking and moving and frustrating BJ? Kenny would attack, BJ avoided most of his shots and clearly was hurting Kenny standing every time he tried to engage.
> 
> That said Kenny's TD's were laughable, Kenny's wrestling is non existent so the mere thought he could take down BJ should have earned him a bitch slap from his own mother. I said it a hundred times there was nothing Kenny could learn from the GSP fight that would help him. Personally though I didn't think it was that impressive though as I feel Kenny is highly overrated and BJ should have took Kenny down and did that in round 1


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL did anyone hear Goldberg after the fight? "Two of the classiest guys in UFC history"


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, this fight made me so happy. Kenny kept it close by being defensive but BJ handled him. I think Diego will put up a better fight but BJ will have his number too.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

damn BJ is a beast. Coming into this fight I thought kenflo would give BJ a haed time and actually win but I was wrong, BJ is in another level. If Diego doesnt beat BJ then idk who will.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

My friend and I believe that BJ purposefully let the fight get into the 4th round. Like it was he whole goal to show everyone how good his cardio is. I mean the moment he wanted to win the fight that is what he did. He took Kenny down like Kenny was an amateur, and then worked him so hard that he made every transition he wanted when he wanted. I think the punches and whatnot in the first 3 rounds were just to keep Kenny coming.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> My friend and I believe that BJ purposefully let the fight get into the 4th round. Like it was he whole goal to show everyone how good his cardio is. I mean the moment he wanted to win the fight that is what he did. He took Kenny down like Kenny was an amateur, and then worked him so hard that he made every transition he wanted when he wanted. I think the punches and whatnot in the first 3 rounds were just to keep Kenny coming.


Actually he was pacing himself. Made sense...his trainer told him not tire himself out and go for a major take down until the fourth round actually. Then he just exploded and made a clean take down. Knew it was over by then. Penn at the top position is GAME OVER. Good to see "The Prodigy" back in true form!


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*So what exactly was Florians game plan?*

I knew his talk was all a joke, as far as im concerned he was negative last night in his approach to the fight. He was attempting to stick and move, but that didnt work and then he was trying to ram penn up against the cage for the majority of the fight. Does he realise hes not gsp and he does not have a size advantage. The dude waited 3 years for a title shot and im sorry to all the Ken Flo fans but what exactly did he do? He landed a few leg kicks and that was it!! With the exception of the cage ramming to tire him out and evidently that didn't work!!!


----------



## Tazzer (Jul 22, 2006)

Florian was afraid and showed it . He knew he could'nt beat the master . He wanted the beast to tire and die of exhaustion coz no way was he gonna kill the beast .


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Ummm he won the first few rounds...then got taken apart come round 3. Kenny held his own and did better than anyone else could at LW. I think Diego will give him a run or his money aswell but really BJ is just supreme in this division.

Don't start hate on Kenny thread though dude let's talk about what is next for both fighters. They both fought respectively and niether one deserves any disdain. Kenny foughta smart gameplan but once BJ gained his mental composure wasn't able to properly follow through with it that's all.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

He didnt win the first two rounds!! NO way, this isn't a hate thread its the fact that he talked so much of his rubbish before the fight and then when the fight actually came, what did he do exactly?

If he hadn't talked al his nonsense pre fight i wouldn't even care but you think a guy talking as much as he would, could at least back some of it up. Reminds of bisping v hendo


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ummm he won the first few rounds...then got taken apart come round 3. Kenny held his own and did better than anyone else could at LW. I think Diego will give him a run or his money aswell but really BJ is just supreme in this division.
> 
> Don't start hate on Kenny thread though dude let's talk about what is next for both fighters. They both fought respectively and niether one deserves any disdain. Kenny foughta smart gameplan but once BJ gained his mental composure wasn't able to properly follow through with it that's all.


I thought Kenny lost every round but I did hear Bonnar and Randay(somewhat) say Florian won a few rounds. What did he do to win any round?


To the tread starter: He tried to wear Bj down so he could take advantage in the later rounds by Bj gassing. Also he probably wanted Bj shoulders to get heavy.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

H-Deep said:


> I knew his talk was all a joke, as far as im concerned he was negative last night in his approach to the fight. He was attempting to stick and move, but that didnt work and then he was trying to ram penn up against the cage for the majority of the fight. Does he realise hes not gsp and he does not have a size advantage. The dude waited 3 years for a title shot and im sorry to all the Ken Flo fans but what exactly did he do? He landed a few leg kicks and that was it!! With the exception of the cage ramming to tire him out and evidently that didn't work!!!


Yeah, i knew BJ would win but I thought Kenny would be waay more aggresssive! what a joke. And did anyone else listen to rogaine talk about his so called push and hold him into the cage strategy? what a crock. The guy working for a takedown always gets tired before the guy defening it, BJ was just standing there occasionally hitting him in the back of the head, IMO the ref shouldve seperated them more, that was such a lame strategy that I wouldnt have believed it was one until I hear kennys cornerman saying "shoulder pressure Kenny use the shoulders" ? Well what else was he gonna do? his striking and Bjj arent as good as BJs.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya, what the **** was his game plan? He kept clinching with him, and going for TD's... I don't understand. He barely utilized his kicks, and didn't keep the distance at all. That was hard to watch.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bad game plan from Kenflo, the only round thatw as debatable in my opinion was round 2. BJ had 1 and 3, and quite obviously 4. 

Bj looked great, didn't see him tiring at all. He's on another level.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bj is too much of a beast in lw division.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

kenny came with that GSP filth. He tried to wear BJ out the exact same way st Pierre did and in one round you could hear dellagrote say "shoulder pressure" which GSP claims tires out your shoulders so you cant throw punches. I think he was going to try to wear BJ down then K.O him late in the fight but fortunately Penn seemed in great shape


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> BJ will take Diego down just like Guida did except BJ has the skills to finish him, also Sanchez is a skilled brawler but not a skilled striker, he doesnt put on pin point accuuray clinics the way somebody like BJ Penn does, watch his fights Diego gets hit alot and when he is fighting Penn he cant afford to play those games.


I agree with this. Diego will do better than Kenny, but still won't get that belt from BJ's waist.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Really? Diego is dropping down from WW, and he was a very good welterweight at that...


I hate to use Stevenson as a gatekeeper... but seeing how both Florian and Sanchez both recently fought him (91 & 95)... IMHO, Florian had the better showing.

Im not trying to take away anything from Diego and his outting as a ww... but this is lw.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Really? Diego is dropping down from WW, and he was a very good welterweight at that...


This message I approve....




michelangelo said:


> ^^Diego would try to overwhelm BJ early with strikes. I'm not sure what he'd have to offer after that. Diego is a bigger than average LW, though. And he had a terrific record at WW, with notable losses to two of the division's top wrestlers in Koshcheck and Fitch.
> 
> I think it would be a great fight.


I agree.....Yeah Diego is my second fav LW.....I think he would give BJ the best fight so far but......my first fav LW is my fav for a reason, he is totally well rounded and besides the gas tak issue...IMO is unbeatable at 155....



Toxic said:


> BJ will take Diego down just like Guida did except BJ has the skills to finish him, also Sanchez is a skilled brawler but not a skilled striker, he doesn't put on pin point accuuray clinics the way somebody like BJ Penn does, watch his fights Diego gets hit alot and when he is fighting Penn he cant afford to play those games.


Unfortunatly...i agree with this as well,although I still believe Diego will give him his greatest test.....



michelangelo said:


> This is just an odd, incoherent, rambling response. Why do you start arguments with people who aren't event talking to you? lol


Because this is a public forum open to anyone and sometimes people disagree......its all god that what make it "a public forum":thumbsup:



attention said:


> I hate to use Stevenson as a gatekeeper... but seeing how both Florian and Sanchez both recently fought him (91 & 95)... IMHO, Florian had the better showing.
> 
> Im not trying to take away anything from Diego and his outting as a ww... but this is lw.


 

Diego 23-2 and walked over Florian...havin that in your head that you have already basically murdered a guy, will only help Diego should he ever fight Knny, and I believe that Diego will stay standing with BJ because he knows better than to try to take him down......


Just on a side note, this was BJ Penn, not some guy off the TUF reality show like a Kenny Florian, this sport has been Penn'sway of life and sometimes its funny how people have short memories when it comes to the skills that certain fighters possess.....


Sure Kenny has improved, but we got a measure of that improvement last night........against a guy like BJ...he didnt look that improved.....:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Killing the master is easier said than done.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ummm he won the first few rounds...then got taken apart come round 3. Kenny held his own and did better than anyone else could at LW. I think Diego will give him a run or his money aswell but really BJ is just supreme in this division.
> 
> Don't start hate on Kenny thread though dude let's talk about what is next for both fighters. They both fought respectively and niether one deserves any disdain. Kenny foughta smart gameplan but once BJ gained his mental composure wasn't able to properly follow through with it that's all.


Ummmmm BJ won every round then once BJ decided to end it, he did. stop trying to be funny..


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Diego should actually use Kenny's gameplan, which Kenny shouldn't have used. If I was Kenny I would have kicked Penn's legs until they were raw, and forced BJ to try to comeback in the later rounds.

I think Diego can actually take down Penn, is stronger and pushes a harder pace. The only way Sanchez wins against BJ is if he gasses him and pounds him out. Kenny was trying to be mini-GSP but doesn't have the tools for it, Diego does. Only, I think Diego believes he's a striker now, and is going to go for an opening flurry-- BJ will box the shit of him if he tries to go for a knockout.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah all due respect to Emerican, but I don't know if he watched the same fight as I did. it wasn't TERRIBLY one sided or a massacre or anything, but it I'll have to rewatch it because I remember thinking Penn was winning every round


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

*Who wanted Kenny to win more, his mother or Joe Rogan?*

Did anyone else find themselves agreeing with Mike Goldberg last night during the Kenny/BJ fight?

"Joe, maybe Kenny's strategy is having no effect whatsoever. Maybe Kenny is just getting beat up, Joe."

"Mmmike, not now, Kenny is pushing his shoulder into BJ's midsection. Its probably impossible for BJ to breath now, brilliant strategy."

"Joe, those uppercuts are pretty powerful for someone who can't breath, I'm just saying Joe."

I wanted to throw up when Joe started hasseling Mike G. about whether BJ had won the first two rounds...seriously Joe just say you don't like BJ or that you are really rooting for Kenny. Don't suggest someone is winning a round just because they are preventing their ass from getting kicked by pressing the aggressor into the cage for minutes at a time. 

The fight would have been a more entertaining display of skill if BJ hadn't been held so long. Shoulda been about a 2d round KO or sub. 

Big Joe Rogan fan, but nobody's perfect and he was annoyingly far from perfect while calling that match


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Same thing with the Kendall Grove fight. I was amazed at how many times he said Kendall despite losing every round.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I didnt think Kenny won any rounds. Like I understand how they can give a guy a round for getting takedowns and being on top while losing the standup in the round. But no way should you get a round for trying and failing badly for a takedown. Like he wasnt even close to getting one once. I dont know how Kenny could have got a round. You dont get points for failing at TDs. BJ won the standup in ever round giving him every round IMO.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Same thing with the Kendall Grove fight. I was amazed at how many times he said Kendall despite losing every round.


The thing with the Grove fight though, is that he actually looked good. He had great takedown defense, great standups, a near submission, all while Almeida did nothing. Almeida held Grove the entire fight, and won with a couple of takedowns and no real damage done. 

Kenny on the other hand tried to hold BJ up against the fence, couldn't take him down, and got hurt with almost every separation. BJ, when not being held up against the fight, was winning every area of the fight. So Grove deserved some praise, while Kenny, not so much.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

geoff0011 said:


> The thing with the Grove fight though, is that he actually looked good. He had great takedown defense, great standups, a near submission, all while Almeida did nothing. Almeida held Grove the entire fight, and won with a couple of takedowns and no real damage done.
> 
> Kenny on the other hand tried to hold BJ up against the fence, couldn't take him down, and got hurt with almost every separation. BJ, when not being held up against the fight, was winning every area of the fight. So Grove deserved some praise, while Kenny, not so much.


I agree... with both points actually. Joe was very one sided in his commentary, and I think Kendal looked real good last night. I really hate when fighters when the way Almeida did, and even Pellegrino... If you're going to take someone down then at least go GSP on them and do some damage!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

repping for putting a smile on my face


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I just watched the fight a few minutes ago and couldn't agree more with this post. Joe Rogan's performance last night was pathetic and an insult to the legions of fans who buy the PPV on a constant basis.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

This fight was a case, of one fighter being better than another fighter in every aspect of the game. BJ just had an edge in every area. There was nothing Kenny could do. His gameplan was obviously to get BJ on his back, which would have been good and probably his only chance to win. He knew he would strike with BJ on the outside for 5 rounds. So he did the only thing he thought he could do to win the fight.

Kenny just had no way to win. Thats why I dont understand why anyone was picking him to win.

The Diego fight, will be a FOTY candidate for sure. Both guys come to fight. But I give BJ the edge in striking and I dont see Diego taking him down. I think BJ wins an exciting 5 round fight.


----------



## prodigy_guy (Jul 24, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> I didnt think Kenny won any rounds. Like I understand how they can give a guy a round for getting takedowns and being on top while losing the standup in the round. But no way should you get a round for trying and failing badly for a takedown. Like he wasnt even close to getting one once. I dont know how Kenny could have got a round. You dont get points for failing at TDs. BJ won the standup in ever round giving him every round IMO.


Kenny didn't win one round, his corner was even telling him that he absolutely needed the last two and that he needed to get active. His goal was clearly to lay on BJ and wear him out, and hope his cardio would fail him. I didn't see him get tired, I saw him slow down but he was still explosive and quick when he attacked, and he picked Kenny up like a rag doll and slammed him 4 rounds into the fight. I wish Kenny would have been aggressive with his strikes like he has been since he lost to Sherk.

Diego will engage in a slugfest with BJ, but the outcome will be the same - the prodigy wins again...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really didnt think BJ got tired at all. In the fourth round he looked like the first 3 rounds never happened. He just dominated. I thought he definetly looked like the fresher man. Kenny had nothing to stop the takedown with and BJs BJJ game was a thing of beauty.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

We all know Rogan is ridiculous and wears his extreme bias on his sleeve nothing he did tonight was as awful and stupid as the stuff he did at 100 saying Belcher got robbed when he clearly lost the first 2 rounds and the third was really close then leading Hendo with dumb questions that made him look bad. Atleast Mir nuthugs people for being great that is understandable from a professional standpoint Joe does it because they are his buddies and distorts reality with his commentary.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Joe is a huge BJ fan, so your theory don't work at all.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Alkhir said:


> Joe is a huge BJ fan, so your theory don't work at all.


But is a bigger fan of Florian...?


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I really like Grove and I hated to see him get lay n prayed to a decision loss, but he was clearly outpointed just on takedowns alone. He defended them well in the first round but after that he got tossed around like a ragdoll.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rogan always hypes the underdog. 

He is a massive fan of Penn and has always said that he's pretty much unbeatable at 155.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I agree... with both points actually. Joe was very one sided in his commentary, and I think Kendal looked real good last night. I really hate when fighters when the way Almeida did, and even Pellegrino... If you're going to take someone down then at least go GSP on them and do some damage!


I agree Rogan can be biased sometimes, but I mostly forgive him, he's human, and he doesn't do it often enough to make it blatantly unprofessional.

I thought the Grove-Almeida fight was much worse than the Penn fight though. I realize that obviously the UFC is going to pump up the TUF alumni at every oppertunity, but that was ridiculous. Almeida won every round, easily, and if you didn't know who he was when the fight started, you still wouldn't have known at the end, they literally never even mentioned his name once.

Grove did better than I expected, but he got thrashed in that fight, and they were trying to make it sound like he was winning the whole time.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Team Punishment said:


> damn BJ is a beast. Coming into this fight I thought kenflo would give BJ a haed time and actually win but I was wrong, BJ is in another level. If Diego doesnt beat BJ then idk who will.


Don't be fooled by his performances at WW...BJ is better then anyone at 155!!!! I would like to see him fight some Dream guys, but I feel like he would have the upped hand against most.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont really see any of the dream fighters being able to take BJ. I think if UFC got Aoki, Ishida, Alvarez or Joachem I think they would be decent LWs but I dont think any of them could get by Edgar or Griffin even. Like those guys are really solid and I have always kinda thought the dream guys were overated a bit. Like I dont give Aoki a chance against Penn. I think Penn beats him wherever the fight goes.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I dont really see any of the dream fighters being able to take BJ. I think if UFC got Aoki, Ishida, Alvarez or Joachem I think they would be decent LWs but I dont think any of them could get by Edgar or Griffin even. Like those guys are really solid and I have always kinda thought the dream guys were overated a bit. Like I dont give Aoki a chance against Penn. I think Penn beats him wherever the fight goes.


I will disagree with that...those guys are all world class and Edgar and Griffin are not quite there yet. But I don't think any of them could beat BJ either.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO this fight prolly should have won FOTN, but I'm not complaining with Silva vs Griffin. That was a masterful performance for "The Spider," but he did win the KO of the night already. 

Diego is bigger and fights at such a feverish and frantic pace. He could pull an upset by constantly clinching and GNP em. That fight should be held in Hawaii.


----------



## Flipside808 (Aug 9, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> That fight should be held in Hawaii.


I heard that. If they had a fight here in Hawaii, that shit would be crazy.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

I read this thread so I went back and watched again and listened for references to BJ being tired, worn out, overtrained, Kenny making him work... and any words alluding to Kenny breaking BJ down (which BTW never happened).

I counted 19 references by Rogan alone in the first 3 round starting in Round 1. :confused03: I didn't take into account any mentions by Goldberg nor did I count the times where Kenny's corner said it and Rogan repeated.

I also think Joe Rogan's mention of Kenny's leg kicks outnumbered the actual number of leg kicks Kenny threw. 

A horrible job in terms of objectivity in his commentating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a fan of Joe but he kind of put his foot in his mouth when he made reference to B.J.'s nickname being a legit one because of how successful BJ was so quickly in BJJ, then saying it's not a "goof" like guys that call themselves the pitbull or the monster. 

Alves, and Kevin Randleman probably didn't like that comment.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Alkhir said:


> Joe is a huge BJ fan, so your theory don't work at all.


Very true, I remember the first GSP v Penn.

Penn was getting his ass KICKED and Rogan couldn't stop sucking his nuts. "Wow look at BJ's resiliency after taking all those hits... look how well he recovered after that slam, look how he isn't limping after being kneed so many times"

Maybe he jumped the bandwagon after the last GSP fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> I agree Rogan can be biased sometimes, but I mostly forgive him, he's human, and he doesn't do it often enough to make it blatantly unprofessional.
> 
> I thought the Grove-Almeida fight was much worse than the Penn fight though. I realize that obviously the UFC is going to pump up the TUF alumni at every oppertunity, but that was ridiculous. Almeida won every round, easily, and if you didn't know who he was when the fight started, you still wouldn't have known at the end, they literally never even mentioned his name once.
> 
> Grove did better than I expected, but he got thrashed in that fight, and they were trying to make it sound like he was winning the whole time.


From what I gathered from that fight, him and Grove are best buddies or something. Yes Almeida didn't do damage and lay and prayed, yes Kendall looked pretty good in certain aspects. But he also lost 30-27 clearly. If you asked Joe Rogan, Kendall won that fight. :confused02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

i think kenny's plan was to tire bj out. 
i said it once: kenny could learn something from the gsp-penn 2 fight. i think he learned rhat penn's conditioning is his miggest weakness and he tried to do use that against him. at the end of the second round i thought penn looked a little tired, gased. but maybe it was just a wrong impression.
anyway. congratulations to bj. he showed he is a true champ. 

but now i can't wait for his next fight, wich i think will be totally different from this one.
sanchez is gonna push bj harder. he has great hands, great kicks, great speed and great cardio.
i think it's gonna be bj's bigest test i a long time (counting out the gsp fight).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> I'm a fan of Joe but he kind of put his foot in his mouth when he made reference to B.J.'s nickname being a legit one because of how successful BJ was so quickly in BJJ, then saying it's not a "goof" like guys that call themselves the pitbull or the monster.
> 
> Alves, and Kevin Randleman probably didn't like that comment.


I don't see the problem, BJ could actually be considered a real prodigy while I'm pretty sure that despite taking some shots to the noggin during there careers that Randleman and Alves both realize they are in fact human and neither is an actual monster nor a canine.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Sanchez next in line for the title shot?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't see the problem, BJ could actually be considered a real prodigy while I'm pretty sure that despite taking some shots to the noggin during there careers that Randleman and Alves both realize they are in fact human and neither is an actual monster nor a canine.


Oh i wasn't bothered by it at all, i know he didn't mean it disrespectfully also im not a fan of either fighter I just noticed he seemed right after like he knew he probably should have used a different word then "goof"

BJ actually is one of few who does have a nickname that makes some kind of sense. Other notable: "Relentless" Paul Taylor.


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think Almeida was Laying and Praying at all against Grove. He was constantly working to pass guard and he got a pretty good GnP against Grove in the 2nd Round.


----------

